# Newbie



## Brad Dunn (Mar 17, 2014)

Just wanted to say I'm very happy i found my way to this website !
I look forward to chatting it up and picking a few brains with some trade pros!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome, Brad.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Wecome!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Welcome to the site Brad !


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gday Brad, and welcome to the site.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks like we have another sculpture on our hands!!! :thumbsup:
Wanna come down to Sudbury, Ontario and film a video!? :jester:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You will regret you found us, We all a$$holes, PT says so, Welcome.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome chief!:thumbsup:


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Brad Dunn (Mar 17, 2014)

I would be there in a heartbeat to springboard my career . There is just a matter of that 4 -5 day drive...


----------



## Brad Dunn (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks ?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Brad Dunn said:


> I would be there in a heartbeat to springboard my career . There is just a matter of that 4 -5 day drive...


Lol! Fly!


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

welcome to the site brad.i used to work in your neck of the woods 82,83,84.worked for gypson drywall.look forward to viewing some of your work.


----------



## Alex Qualizza (Mar 15, 2014)

great forum! just got on myself. videos and information great for learning. Good luck.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome Brad ! :thumbup: I Can't wait to see the art!:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Brad Dunn said:


> Just wanted to say I'm very happy i found my way to this website !
> I look forward to chatting it up and picking a few brains with some trade pros!


rock on


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome Brad.


----------



## OldPro (Apr 11, 2014)

Welcome! This is a killer resource!



_________
Arlington


----------

